# Rottweilers and our beloved German Shepherd.



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Lately I have been thinking about these two breeds of dog. The Rottweiler, and the German Shepherd. Considering all of the traits between the two breeds, which one do you think dominates? ( I know, silly to post that question on a GSD Forum LoL )And do you think these breeds are particularly similiar? And if so, in which fashion? Intelligence? Strength? Work ethics? I think both breeds share a lot of the same traits. I was wondering what you guys thought about this just out of curiosity. 
Do you think the Rottweiler measures up to our beloved German Shepherd? 

I figured this could be a good discussion


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rotties are one of my other favorite breeds. My dog Chama was half rottweiler and because Chama was so wonderful several of my friends adopted rottweilers. My experience has been that they are very different and both wonderful in their own way. Rotties are more like big labs. They tend to be softer dogs than gsds and are also more independent...they don't need to accompany you to the bathroom _every_ time you go and they are willing to stay outside even if you aren't there with them.









Rotties are very biddable and have an excellent work ethic. They are fast learners and excellent problem solvers. 

One big thing in their favor: they do not shed nearly as much as gsds!!!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that my rescue is part Rottweiler - the majority of people, including vets, will ask me if she is part Rottweiler upon first meeting her - that seems to be the dominant physical traits. She also herds and nips other dogs when chasing and playing, and I was told that is a typical Rottweiler herding behaviour - the way she controls other dogs by pushing them with her body, doing body blocks at a full run, and nippint at the other dog's flanks and rear legs. 

I was doing Schutzhund with her, and was looking for a "real" Schutzhund dog that I would be able to title, and looked into getting a Rottweiler, them Rottweiler puppies are just too darned cute for their own good! I posted questions about Rottweilers vs. German Shepherds for Schutzhund on both this board and a Rottweiler board, and the answers comparing the two breeds were eerily similar. The concensus was that in general, Rottweilers have lower drives and lower energy than GSDs. Their work ethic has been largely lost, as most are bred for pets rather than work. 

They are more independent with a "what's in it for me" attitude, softer and more sensitive. However, they have a much more serious side to them when trained for protection work, and it can be more difficult to keep that seriousness under control once it is brought out through training. 

I expected the Rottweiler people on the Rottweiler board to show a bit of Rottweiler bias (which would be fine - every breed needs their supporters and champions), and was suprised that even those who worked and titled their dogs were pointing me toward a GSD instead. They pretty much said: If you want a Rottweiler, get a Rottweiler, if you want to do Schutzhund, get a German Shepherd. 

Though I would still like to have a Rottweiler some day - I think they are really cool dogs.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i think shepherds are much more pleasing to the eye. i've never had a rottie but have known others who have and really liked them.

as an afterthought...i wonder if shepherds aren't smarter. do they use rotties for guide dogs? sar dogs? war dogs? bomb or drug dogs? assistance dogs? therapy dogs? are there lots in obedience and agility? are they good at it? i know they're good at being guard dogs.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI think that my rescue is part Rottweiler - the majority of people, including vets, will ask me if she is part Rottweiler upon first meeting her - that seems to be the dominant physical traits. She also herds and nips other dogs when chasing and playing, and I was told that is a typical Rottweiler herding behaviour - the way she controls other dogs by pushing them with her body, doing body blocks at a full run, and nippint at the other dog's flanks and rear legs.
> 
> I was doing Schutzhund with her, and was looking for a "real" Schutzhund dog that I would be able to title, and looked into getting a Rottweiler, them Rottweiler puppies are just too darned cute for their own good! I posted questions about Rottweilers vs. German Shepherds for Schutzhund on both this board and a Rottweiler board, and the answers comparing the two breeds were eerily similar. The concensus was that in general, Rottweilers have lower drives and lower energy than GSDs. Their work ethic has been largely lost, as most are bred for pets rather than work.
> 
> ...



That is an excellent post, Castlemaid. Thank you.









A lot of great information to be learned. Im glad I posted this question. I have always wanted both breeds. One day I may own both.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rotties also have a lot of health problems. Not as many as gsds but still have more than their fair share.

And they are very protective. I always felt safe with Chama by my side. She had an uncanny ability to sniff out real danger and was appropriately protective in the house.









She played like Lucia describes. She could take down a dog twice her size!









She was extremely intelligent. My friends called her the rocket scientist. She had an unlimited capacity to learn new things and was always willing to work for food.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I always loved Rotties myself, but they are a bit on the drooly side.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats right. I knew there was a ONE particular reason why I wanted a GSD more than a Rottweiler. They drool!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Mine never drooled.
I had a Rottie which I adopted from rescue when my 1st GSD was a senior. She was tall & lean & gorgeous, not a thick tank like some are. I think they are beautiful, powerful, intelligent, & sweet. They are a bit more independent. They also have a goofy side to them. Whereas my Shepherd took everything seriously, even play was work. But the Rottie could be a clown. I like to think of them as a lab with a twist.
Both breeds are protective. I've heard that a Rott will let an intruder in, but not let them out. 
Rotts have a stubborn streak at times. They shed FAR less. My Rottie was fantastic with my daughter when she was a baby, phenomenal. She was like a living teddy bear. She had great instincts about character.
When I was rehabilitating my rescued Rott, she gave me a rough time of it. I was at the vet w/ both dogs once and asking for advice about some behavior issue with the R., and the vet said, "she's a dog that's what dogs do." I replied that the GS didn't ever do this and he said something I'll never forget. Pointing to the Rott he said, "this is a dog." Pointing to the GS he said "That one is a German Shepherd Dog. Don't expect any dog to be like your shepherd" I know that I'm shepherd-centric, but there's something about many GSD's that transends the canine realm. I never forgot my Rott was a dog. But my GS became nearly human, I felt she was a perfectly behaved 14 yr old daughter trapped in a dog's body. 

I always knew I'd have another GSD and am so happy with my baby girl. I also learned to respect & love the Rotts too and will probably have another one day. I like the 2 breeds together because one fills the gaps of the other. Mine were fantastic together.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

transcends the canine realm. i never heard it put quite that way before, but that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowRotties are one of my other favorite breeds. My dog Chama was half rottweiler and because Chama was so wonderful several of my friends adopted rottweilers. My experience has been that they are very different and both wonderful in their own way. Rotties are more like big labs. They tend to be softer dogs than gsds and are also more independent...they don't need to accompany you to the bathroom _every_ time you go and they are willing to stay outside even if you aren't there with them.


I agree with all of this, it describes the Rotties I've known pretty well...especially the big Labs part! Rotties are a little goofier than GSDs and (at least the ones I've known) more outgoing, whereas GSDs tend to be more guarded towards strangers.

I usually say Rotties are like big teddy bears. Rotties are more like the guy at the office who likes to play around and joke with everyone, whereas the GSD is the guy who is always busy with something and takes his work and his play both seriously.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I love rotties but do they compare to the GSD? naw. ok I know i am bias but I work with dogs and often see 15-20 dogs in a day and not one has come even close to the intelligence of my GSD. In fact one of the smartest dogs I ever knew was a rottie and even he wasn't close to Paige the Rage.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I have always wanted a rottie and a shep at the same time but my DH did not want a rotti, he thinks their dangerous. His mom got to him on that. From the rotties I have met as I have met a few none drooled, there is a guy on this forum, from Thailand I think he calls his dogs the 3 brothers, he has a rottie, a GSD and a pit, all male. They are gorgeous dogs hope he post again soon if you wanted to see his piks he post under pictures.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: The SergeantLately I have been thinking about these two breeds of dog. The Rottweiler, and the German Shepherd. Considering all of the traits between the two breeds, which one do you think dominates? ( I know, silly to post that question on a GSD Forum LoL )And do you think these breeds are particularly similiar? And if so, in which fashion? Intelligence? Strength? Work ethics? I think both breeds share a lot of the same traits. I was wondering what you guys thought about this just out of curiosity.
> Do you think the Rottweiler measures up to our beloved German Shepherd?
> 
> I figured this could be a good discussion


Check out a dog that, on the surface, seems to be an interesting combination of both.....

Beauceron


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Good lookin` pup, I'd say.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> 
> Check out a dog that, on the surface, seems to be an interesting combination of both.....
> 
> Beauceron


I really want a Beauceron, (someday) I've been interested in the breed for a while now. They are so beautiful and are amazing working dogs... Their looks remind me of a mix between Rottie and Doberman.

I really love the harlequin Beauceron but they are even less common than the black and rust dogs.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I LOVE beaucerons because they look like a rottie x gsd. The last time I was in France I followed a guy down the street who was walking his beauceron just so I could pet him and talk to the guy.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

WayneMeganGSD said:


> Thats right. I knew there was a ONE particular reason why I wanted a GSD more than a Rottweiler. They drool!


No Rottweiler i knew or know of right now drools, my rottie doesn't drool either.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

katieliz said:


> i think shepherds are much more pleasing to the eye. i've never had a rottie but have known others who have and really liked them.
> 
> as an afterthought...i wonder if shepherds aren't smarter. do they use rotties for guide dogs? sar dogs? war dogs? bomb or drug dogs? assistance dogs? therapy dogs? are there lots in obedience and agility? are they good at it? i know they're good at being guard dogs.


I actually know quite a few friends of mine who use their rotties as therapy dogs and also have seen rotties as service dogs. Obedience and agility, without a doubt, they do wonderfully at. They just have a different type of drive in my eyes. Shepherds are serious. Very serious, especially about their "job." Rotties tend to just love to do whatever their handler tells them to do. I would love a rottie someday!!


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

as the current owner of 2 rotties and a gsd the rotties are more out going towards strangers away from my house the gsd will stand back and watch and take everything in my rotties don't drool and they are big goof balls as far as protection of my home all 3 the dogs are very protective


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had two rotties and now i have my sable pup, and from the two rotties they are completely different from eachother personality wise. But the male rottie and the gsd feel were very similar and insane drives and protection. Although on someone's post i saw the rottie wont follow you to the bathroom and will stay outside even if you arent there is so true.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I love rotties. They're great dogs. But then again my wish list is a male shepherd, beauceron, rottweiler, doberman. Not necessarily in that order. They all have traits i admire and they're gorgeous. I grew up with a friend who had a white shepherd. Didnt know he was a shepherd until after he died but i was older at that point and understood dogs came in different breeds (lol). They later got a rottweiler named Nova Bear. Sweetest darn dog i think i've ever met. She was amazing. My friend and I were out goofing off on their five acre mini farm one evening when a couple of coyotes came too close to the property line. My friend and I never even saw them until they were about 20 feet away from us. Nova seemed to come out of nowhere, she was there so fast. That was the one and only time I ever in her 12 years of life, saw her get mean and nasty with anyone or anything except when one of the barn cats spooked their horse in his stall and he kicked down the door and just about trampled my friends mom. She was definitely more lab like and silly the majority of the time. 

Someone else I know had a rottie named Whiskey. He got him shortly after Zena came into my life. I would have given Whiskey a home so fast. He was slightly dog aggression, mainly with males and aggression was something we knew with Zena. Whiskey was amazing too. I'll definitely always admire the breed. Just like i'll always admire GSDs. Beautiful, strong and powerful dogs. I cant imagine life without a GSD though.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I currently own three dogs: a Rottweiler male, a white GSD male, and a (possibly mixed) silver/black GSD female.

First of all the Rottweiler and GSD compliment each other VERY well. They have a similar "rough and tumble" play style.



WayneMeganGSD said:


> Considering all of the traits between the two breeds, which one do you think dominates?


I'm not sure what you mean by "dominates." Are you talking about which one is more "dominant" or which one "wins" as far as being "the best breed?"
I would definitely say my Rottie has a more "dominant" personality... as far as "the best breed," it's really hard for me to decide. My Rott has had a lot more health issues, and dealing with his protectiveness of "his" turf is less than amusing. But he is so incredibly loving and such a sweet, playful soul. :wub:



> And do you think these breeds are particularly similiar?


Similar in a lot of ways... different in others. As I said, they compliment each other very well, but there are differences.



> Intelligence?


My GSDs are smarter than my Rottweiler. The Rottie definitely is intelligent, but not to the same level as the GSDs. The GSDs are much quicker to pick up on new "tricks" and obedience commands... my male GSD learns simply by watching other dogs. On the other hand, my Rottweiler is much more willing to please. My GSDs tend to be more like "Gosh, I really feel like doing something else right now," while my Rott is like, "What do you want? What can I do to make you happy? You want me to sit? Down? Walk backwards?"



> Strength?


In sheer, brute strength, I would pick the Rottweiler hands down.



> Work ethics?


As I said, the Rottie is much more willing to please, but the GSDs definitely have more energy. My Rottie is more content to be a "couch potato" and if I skip a walk here and there, he's okay. The GSDs, particularly the purebred male, is awful if he doesn't get enough physical exercise. Mental stimulation seems to be more important with Rotties (which isn't to say that it's unimportant with GSDs).



BowWowMeow said:


> Rotties are more like big labs. They tend to be softer dogs than gsds and are also more independent...they don't need to accompany you to the bathroom _every_ time you go and they are willing to stay outside even if you aren't there with them.


I would agree and disagree. Apollo (Rott) does have times when he spends ages outside, just lazing in the sun. But... I think it has more to do with him being comfy in the sun rather than him not wanting to be with me. He absolutely ADORES me, and always wants to be with me. And by being with me, I don't mean across the room... I mean he'd climb in my lap if I'd let him. I have heard that male Rotts are more affectionate than females, however. I do not have personal experience with female Rotties to back this up.

Nova (male GSD) always gets up and follows anyone who leaves the room, but it's more about his mild separation anxiety than it is a breed characteristic, IMO. 

What I have noticed about Apollo is that he is much more all about people than my GSDs. Don't get my wrong, my GSDs love their people (Nova waits by the window for an hour before hubby is due home from work), but they are also VERY much in tune to one another. In fact, after seeing how much happier/content my GSDs became when I got a 2nd one, I don't know that I'd ever own a single GSD again. Luna (female GSD) was happy when we got Apollo... but overjoyed when we got Nova (male GSD). There are times when the two of them will just cuddle together, and this NEVER happens with Apollo. He'll cuddle with humans at any opportunity, but other dogs are just there to play with on occasion, never to show affection.

Apollo also doesn't discriminate as much with strangers. He's much quicker to be like, "OMG I LOVE you," whereas Nova is like, "Um, okay, there's a random person here, no big deal, but I don't really want them to pet me or anything." We have a good friend that visits quite often and it took MONTHS before Nova actually approached her and asked to be petted (she was overjoyed that he finally accepted her). 



> One big thing in their favor: they do not shed nearly as much as gsds!!!!!!!


TRUE! They do blow coat, and do shed, but it's NOTHING compared to the GSDs. 



WayneMeganGSD said:


> Thats right. I knew there was a ONE particular reason why I wanted a GSD more than a Rottweiler. They drool!


Apollo only drools when I'm getting his favorite treat ready: peanut butter filled kong. He does get a bit foamy around the mouth if he eats kibble, but with raw the foam is not there.

The one thing that probably makes GSDs "win" over Rottweilers is that it's been my experience that a Rottweiler's territorial nature and tendency to be same sex aggressive is higher. Apollo has this overwhelming need to dominate any dog (or even puppy!) that invades "his" turf. My friend has a wonderful Golden Retriever puppy that is AMAZING in displaying submission and respect... she doesn't get nervous about it but is nonchalant, like, "Hey, dude, chill. I know you're the boss, and respect that." Apollo STILL feels it necessary to "put her in her place" every single time she comes to visit. It's quite tiring having to put him on leash and restrain him every time my friend comes to visit with her dogs. The GSDs are perfectly fine to greet her appropriately completely off lead. Not so with Apollo.

He also tends to claim things as his own. He is very territorial about "his" bed and "his" place in the car. I cannot leave him loose in the back of the van with the GSDs because if they so much as touch him, he will correct them for invading "his" space in the car. Recently, we put an area rug in the living room, but had to remove it because Apollo decided that the whole entire thing was "his" bed. (I have no doubt we could've trained around it, but removing it was a simpler solution).

Sorry, a lot more than 2 cents from me, but that's been my experience with the two breeds.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is JMO, I lived with a male Rottweiler for 3 months, he belonged to my cousin, she got him when he was 7 months old off of craigslist.

I will never share my space with a Rottweiler again. He farted all the time, big stinky, clear the room farts. Anyone that says they do not drool has not met Biff. He drooled like there was no tomorrow, I'm talking gabs of drool, ICK! He was a bumbling fool, a bull in a china shop, he didn't know his size, used his whole body to move you or furniture, I understand he was a puppy but he was a very clumsy puppy.

He was much slower than my GSD when it came to training, but he definitly could be trained. Unfortunitly my cousin gave up on him, stopped taking him for walks, stopped training him, spent less time with him and more time at the bars. So in the end he was rehomed to her best friend. He's a very happy, big boy and will be 2 years old April 1st. 

When it comes to who is more intimidating or more powerful I would say the Rottweiler. 

When it comes to smarts I would say the GSD.

When it comes to more energy, more agile and more graceful I would have to say the GSD.

When it comes to an easier 1st dog I would say the GSD.

When it comes to beauty I also say the GSD. :wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

My trainer competes in Schutzhund with rotties. His are German bred rotties and I have to say his male is gorgeous. Another rottie owner who is heavily involved in Schutzhund also comes up to train with our class from time to time. I enjoy watching them practice.

Beautiful dogs. 

Still, I'll stick with the GSDs and the herding group overall.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> He farted all the time, big stinky, clear the room farts.


OMG yes. Apollo is seriously the stinkiest, most gassy dog ever. He is HORRIBLE on kibble, and much better on raw, though he still lets out a few room clearing stinkers. 



> When it comes to who is more intimidating or more powerful I would say the Rottweiler.
> 
> When it comes to smarts I would say the GSD.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything except the beauty... I actually prefer the Rottweiler (don't crucify me, LOL!)

I mean, c'mon... what's not to love? :wub:









And just a comment about power... One of the most amazing sights is Apollo on a recall. He seriously comes running like a freight train. My hubby is about 5'4" and 115 lbs, and during training class, everyone would ask him if he ever got frightened at seeing an 80 lb Rottie beast barreling at him full speed. LOL!

Also, discussing canine language in another thread got me thinking about "Rottie language." Sometimes I swear they speak a different version of canine language than other dogs. I wish I could get Patricia McConnell in a room with him and ask her what many of the different things he does really mean.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I adore rotties. If I didn't prefer the smaller, and (IMO) more agile GSD I would currently own one. Plus i'm just a sucker for pointy ears, which isn't exactly an attribute of the Rottweiler.

I could definitely see myself owning one in the future, though. I've met some awesome German line rotties.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Warrior09 said:


> No Rottweiler i knew or know of right now drools, my rottie doesn't drool either.


There is a rottie that use to train with our SchH group, and his handler had to drain his crate pan because of the drool. Depends on the lines and heat/panting I'm sure. But they do drip and ball play is pretty slimy too.


----------

